# Cost to import car.....



## scoobs3252 (Jun 23, 2011)

Could anyoneshed light on the true cost of car import costs including excise duty and shipping please.
Am looking to ship a 2010 Audi Q7 3.0 Clean Diesel S Line but from looking at other posts it seems ridiculously expensive........am i missing something?

Many thanks for any help.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

If it's your own car and you've owned it for at least the last 6 months then you should be able to avoid any import duty or vat as you are allowed to bring in one car which is classed as your personal belongings.
Regards Darren


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

scoobs3252 said:


> Could anyoneshed light on the true cost of car import costs including excise duty and shipping please.
> Am looking to ship a 2010 Audi Q7 3.0 Clean Diesel S Line but from looking at other posts it seems ridiculously expensive........am i missing something?
> 
> Many thanks for any help.


Hi, Have you had a look at the sticky thread ? (the first one on the list) it has lots of info about importing a car. I was led to believe that anything over 2.0 litres was costly.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A 3 litre will be very expensive to run as insurance and road are astronomical for bigger engines.
My husband says you would be mad to bring a 3 litre


----------



## scoobs3252 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses guys, I think nearer the time the car wil be up for sale, time for something smaller........


----------



## scoobs3252 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses guys, I think nearer the time the car wil be up for sale, time for something smaller........


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

scoobs3252 said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys, I think nearer the time the car wil be up for sale, time for something smaller........


Hi
we were quoted over 4300 to ship and regester etc a 2.0 kia worth 1000. Hence to say we are not going to bother and will sell it and buy one in cyprus instead


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

For great advise and assistance on car duty etc , contact Gweeny or Kathy at Red Tape Services , they arranged everything for me and were fantastic. Say you were recommended by simon and they will really help you.
Red Tape also have helped us with residency appointments , paperwork applications , property purchases and sales , in fact I think they handle all negotiations with local government offices and lawyers.


----------

